# 2013 Grammy nominees



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Published yesterday

*Best Soundtrack*:
The Adventures Of Tintin - The Secret Of The Unicorn - John Williams, Composer 
The Artist - Ludovic Bource, Composer 
The Dark Knight Rises - Hans Zimmer, Composer 
The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo - Trent Reznor & Atticus Ross, Composers 
Hugo - Howard Shore, Composer 
Journey - Austin Wintory, Composer

*Best Orchestral Performance*:
Adams: Harmonielehre & Short Ride In A Fast Machine - Michael Tilson Thomas, Conductor (San Francisco Symphony)
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 - Iván Fischer, Conductor (Budapest Festival Orchestra) 
Music For A Time Of War - Carlos Kalmar, Conductor (Oregon Symphony) 
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances - Valery Gergiev, Conductor (London Symphony Orchestra)

*Chamber Music/Small Ensemble Performance*:
Americana - Modern Mandolin Quartet 
Meanwhile - Eighth Blackbird 
Mind Meld - Zofo Duet 
Profanes Et Sacrées - Boston Symphony Chamber Players 
Rupa-khandha - Los Angeles Percussion Quartet

*Classical Instrumental Solo*:
Bach: Das Wohltemperierte Clavier - András Schiff 
The Complete Harpsichord Works Of Rameau - Jory Vinikour 
Gál & Elgar: Cello Concertos - Claudio Cruz, Conductor; Antonio Meneses (Northern Sinfonia)
Holst: The Planets - Hansjörg Albrecht 
Kurtág & Ligeti: Music For Viola - Kim Kashkashian

*Contemporary Classical Composition*:
Hartke, Stephen: Meanwhile - Incidental Music To Imaginary Puppet Plays Stephen Hartke, Composer (eighth blackbird)
León, Tania: Inura For Voices, Strings & Percussion - Tania León, Composer (Tania León, Son Sonora Voices, Dancebrazil Percussion & Son Sonora Ensemble)
Praulins, Ugis: The Nightingale - Ugis Praulins, Composer (Stephen Layton, Michala Petri & Danish National Vocal Ensemble)
Rautavaara, Einojuhani: Cello Concerto No. 2 'towards The Horizon' - Einojuhani Rautavaara, Composer (Truls ørk, John Storgárds & Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra)
Stucky, Steven: August 4, 1964 - Steven Stucky, Composer; Gene Scheer, Librettist (Jaap Van Zweden, Dallas Symphony Chorus & Orchestra)


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I started to look at past Grammy awards and discovered something I consider interesting. There are currently (according to Wikipedia) 18 Grammy awards for what we generally would think is classical music (although one is for classical crossover). Of those 18 only one award goes for composition. All the others are to performers (15) or producers (1) and engineering (1).

Personally I value composers more than performers (Sorry to my wife and daughter). If there is a Grammy for Best Small Ensemble Performance, how about one for Best Small Ensemble Composition?

Anyway, I plan to get the list of Grammy composition awards and start attempting to find recordings so I can listen to them.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Well the Grammys are for recordings (hence Gramophone) The have such a bloat of categories though, Best Album Notes? What are the prestigious composition awards worldwide other than the Pulitzer, I don't keep up with bauble shows.

Interested to hear Hansjörg Albrecht's transcription of Holst, The Plants sound amazing on the organ, and Albrecht Wagner disk is great, didn't like his Russian disc much.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

Journey - Austin Wintory, Composer will win.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

In response to quack, there was a reduction in categories which was effective this past year. I was unable to find a list of what was cut, just this recurring statement:

...there were 34 mainstream categories. Next year, with the changed revision, there will be 20 mainstream categories. That's a significant reduction in mainstream areas. In non-mainstream categories ... there were 71. In the upcoming 54th awards, there will be 54.

Maybe "liner notes" was cut. But I read 'em!


----------

